# After Swim Team by booty-oogler (BBW, Dining, SWG)



## WG Story Drone (Dec 22, 2005)

*BBW, Dining, SWG:*_ What happened to Leslie after swimming season ended . . ._

*After Swim Team​*​
*By: booty_oggler
(now edited for age compliance)*​
_[*Author's Note:* I don’t yet have a name for my series of stories. If you have comments or suggestions please e-mail at [email protected]] _

Leslie sat down at the table with the other girls on the swim team. All 18 year old seniors they were at the pizza parlor across the street from the pool celebrating their victory at the swim meet. Actually, they would have gone to get pizza even if they’d lost the swim meet. The team went there after every swim meet because there was an all you can eat buffet every Tuesday and Thursday; which happened to be swim meet days. She started scarfing down her plate full of pizza and talking with her teammates.

Leslie had a pretty face with big blue eyes and a little button nose. Her straight brown hair fell down to her shoulders. Her hair was thick so she had to use tons of shampoo to get the chlorine out after every swim practice. She had a thin body, but her shoulders were broader than most girls’ from swimming. She had toned arms, a decent bust for a skinny girl, a flat tummy, not much of a butt, and fairly muscular legs.

Swim season was a little over half over so everyone was talking about making their District qualifying times. You had to swim a race in a certain time to continue on after the regular season. Districts and State are like the playoffs in other sports. Leslie had already qualified for districts but she was a long way off from State. 

Leslie was absolutely stuffed when she left the pizza place. 

The best part about swim team," Leslie thought, "is that you can eat anything you want to without worrying about gaining a single pound."

A few weeks went by, Leslie improved her times quite a bit, and at last it was only a week before the District swim meet. The last week before a big swim meet the coach will make the workouts easier to give your muscles a rest so you can do you best at the meet. This is called “tapering.” All through the taper Leslie ate like she had the whole season, including the Tuesday and Thursday night pizza binges with the other girls on the team even though there were no swim meets that week. On top of that all the girls met at the team captain’s house the night before Districts for some major carbo-loading. 

It was the morning of the District meet. Leslie was brushing her hair when she leaned over the counter for a closer look at her hair. She paused to see how she looked. Her hair looked good, make up was fine, shirt looked cute, and… Leslie blinked at the mirror. It looked like the bathroom counter was cutting into a little roll of fat on her tummy. She pinched her stomach. 

_"Wow, this is new,"_ she thought. She walked over to the scale and sure enough she’d gained four pounds since the last time she weight herself.

Leslie frowned at the scale. Swim team was over after today since she hadn’t qualified for State. This was not the time to gain weight; she wouldn’t be getting nearly as much exercise without a two-hour swim practice every day. She made a mental note not to pig out so much and went downstairs for breakfast. 

No luck. It was a big breakfast, and appeared delicious! Leslie decided she would need her strength for Districts this afternoon. 

_"Tomorrow," _she assured herself, _"I’ll go on a diet to lose those four pounds."_

Districts couldn’t have gone better for Leslie. She got her best times ever in both events she swam. She completely forgot about the four pounds she’d gained and went out to celebrate with some of the other girls. They found a great cheeseburger place where Leslie ate three double bacon cheeseburgers and some curly fries. Then on the way home they passed an ice cream shop that was still open. Leslie helped herself to a two scoop chocolate waffle cone. When she got home that night Leslie was absolutely stuffed. She changed into her pajamas and collapsed on her bed.

Leslie did slow down on her eating for the next two weeks. She didn’t lose any weight, but she didn’t gain any more either. Then, boys’ swim season started, and the coach asked Leslie and her friends, Melody and Ellen, to be managers for the guys’ team. That meant a lot of sitting around either doing chores for the coach or doing nothing at all. But you did get to watch the guys swim every day, which was good as long as none of the overweight ones took a liking to Speedos. Leslie, Melody, and Ellen all agreed.

Melody was tall and skinny, but much more muscular than Leslie. Melody swam all year round on the swim club. Leslie knew she should join the swim club, but it was really expensive, not to mention much more difficult than swimming on the high school team. Melody had short blonde hair and a stern looking face; she was a workaholic. Ellen was average height like Leslie, but she was a little chubby even after losing weight during swim season. Ellen had long curly light brown hair that hung down to her shoulder blades. Ellen had a good size chest, a round stomach, and wide hips. While she felt that she looked much better after losing weight, she was still a big girl.

Because Melody exercised almost constantly she snacked all the time. While they were sitting around waiting for the coach to ask them to do something Melody would share her snacks with Leslie and Ellen. After another two weeks, the first swim meets of boys’ season started. And, in accordance with tradition, the team went to the pizza parlor, Luigi’s, after the first meet. 

Of course the managers were invited to come along, and they did. Leslie had missed her all you can eat pizza binges for the last month, and she went after the pizza with a vengeance. Thursday and the next Tuesday Leslie did the same thing.

The next Thursday there was no swim meet because it was Thanksgiving. Leslie went over to her grandma’s for Thanksgiving, just like every year. And just like every year, Leslie ate and ate and then ate some more. For Leslie’s grandma Thanksgiving started at noon and went until eight or nine at night then everyone came back the next morning to gorge on leftovers. You were expected to eat the entire time you were there. Leslie’s grandmother had out done herself this year and when she woke up Saturday morning she still felt full. 

Leslie stepped in front of her full-length mirror to survey the damage done to her figure by this year’s feast. The first thing she noticed was her stomach. 

"Wow," Leslie thought as she rubbed her stomach, "some sit-ups are definitely in order. "

She no longer had a flat stomach, not even close in fact. She poked her tummy and it swallowed her whole fingernail. She moved down to her butt. It didn’t look that bad, just a little bit wider. Then she turned to the side and her jaw dropped. Her butt may not have gotten a lot wider but it certainly had gotten bigger elsewhere. Leslie poker her butt gently to make sure it was real. It definitely was real, and it stuck out quite a bit behind her. 

She looked at the mirror again. Her belly looked even worse from the side. Then she looked at her boobs, whoa, at least there was one benefit from all this, she thought. Her chest was almost certainly another cup size up from what it had been. She went downstairs to watch TV. While she was sitting on the couch her mom came and sat down next to Leslie, her morning cup of coffee in hand. Leslie’s mom looked at her then did a double take. 

“Well,” her mom patted Leslie’s soft tummy, “Someone enjoyed Thanksgiving a bit too much this year.”

Leslie tried to pull her shirt down to cover her bloated tummy but to no avail, “Yeah, well you pajamas look a little tighter this morning too.”

Her mom smiled, “I’m sure they are, but honey you look like you’ve gained about twenty pounds since swimming ended.”

Leslie frowned, “I don’t know what’s wrong, I just keep getting fatter.”

“Now, honey, you have a long way yet to go before you’d be considered fat. As to why you’ve gained some weight, your grandmother is famous, or perhaps infamous, for widening even the smallest waistlines. Add to that your body is still adjusting to going from swimming two hours a day to exercising hardly at all. You’re used to burning off all the food you eat. Just cut back a little on the sweets and give your body time to adjust,”

She patted Leslie’s tummy once more then got up and went back to the kitchen.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Dec 22, 2005)

Leslie felt much better. What her mom had said made sense. She went back upstairs to see if she still fit into any of her clothes. She found a pair of pants that had been baggy on her. She tugged hard and they finally buttoned and zipped up. She exhaled and her stomach spilled a little bit over the waistband. She pulled off her nightshirt and wrestled with a bra for a while. It took some doing, but she eventually got it on properly. The bra was way too tight though and she would need to buy some C cups. 

As it turned out her biggest problem was finding a shirt that was even close to fitting. Between her enlarged chest and flabby stomach none of her shirts fit. In the end, she put the biggest shirt she had on and pulled a sweater over that. Then she decided she really needed to buy some new clothes to wear until she lost weight.

Leslie called Ellen to see if she wanted to go shopping, she did. Before she left to pick up Ellen, Leslie weighed herself in her bathroom. She cursed her mother’s sharp eyes; she’d gained twenty-one pounds, including the four she’d gained while tapering. 

When Leslie picked up Ellen she was glad to see that she wasn’t the only one gaining weight. Her friend was slowly growing back to her pre-swimming weight. Ellen’s big belly and wide butt were even more pronounced and her love handles, which had nearly disappeared, were definitely back. They both bought new, bigger clothes at the crowded stores they went to. After all their shopping they were hungry so they went to get tacos and nachos. Both of them know they shouldn’t, but both had skipped breakfast and were starving.

Monday Ellen complained to Melody that the lanky swimmer hadn’t gained a pound over Thanksgiving. Melody just shrugged.

“I work hard for my body,” She’d told Ellen. Melody never gave anybody a hard time about their weight though, unlike Leslie’s friend Alli who lectured her and Ellen about their recent weight gain. Alli was nice, and very smart, but sometimes she thought it was her job to solve the world’s problems. When she did this Alli was annoying, but after a while Kane, the self-proclaimed leader of their little group of friends, told Alli to shut up and she did. 

The next three weeks went by and Leslie still hadn’t lost a pound. On the contrary, she had gained two pounds from sitting around snacking while managing the boys swim team. Then it was Christmas Break, during which Leslie was stuck at home with nothing to do but watch the snowfall. She passed the time by taking baking lessons from Ellen. She learned to make delicious brownies and chocolate cake. She was nowhere near as good a baker as Ellen, but she was good enough. However, she had no one else to eat her baked creations so she ended up eating them all herself. Christmas dinner at grandma’s, while not as intense as Thanksgiving, also added a few pounds to Leslies’ now chubby frame.

It was New Year’s Day, two days before Leslie had to go back to school. She was wearing one of the t-shirts she’d bought after Thanksgiving and a pair of stretch pants. Her boobs easily filled her C cup bra, and then some actually. Her pot belly had kept pace with her chest and hung out at least two inches over her waistband. Her butt had finally gotten wider, but not a lot compared to how much it stuck out behind her. Since the start of Christmas Break Leslie had gained thirteen pounds. That meant she’d gained thirty-six pounds since her low at the beginninng of the previous summer. 

She felt her belly and thought about making a New Year’s resolution to lose weight. Then she looked at herself in the mirror. Her face hadn’t gotten fat; she was still very pretty. Her boobs were about ready to move up to D cups. She hadn’t gotten much wider; her tummy grew out in front of her, not to the sides. 

That meant there wasn’t much in the way of love handles to take attention away from her round butt. Leslie smiled; she liked her new look. She made a resolution _not_ to lose any weight at all the rest of the school year and went out to buy some bigger clothes.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 17, 2006)

Any more on this story? It sounds promising


----------



## BellySpongelover (Jun 21, 2006)

God please add to this. I'd love to see how she gains over like the summer. Maybe see her new girth in a bikini? And what happens when swim season starts again? Can she keep her times low? Will she be made fun of? Will depression lead to more overeating?


On a personal note I loved this story cause it reminded me of a girl who gained weight during my swim season! It was great!


----------



## brucejedi (Dec 10, 2006)

I agree. This is a great story, and I'd love to see more of it. The visual descriptions are priceless.

brucejedi


----------



## Britt Reid (May 23, 2011)

Re-released and deserving of a "bump"


----------

